

The New Scabs: Digital Journalists - cyunker
http://whoisylvia.typepad.com/my_weblog/2010/05/the-new-scabs-digital-journalists.html

======
nfnaaron
Inflammatory title, but interesting thoughts on changes in journalists'
careers, whether they like it an are ready for it or not. Two sides to the
tale.

------
tlack
This guy sounds so terrified of the inevitable

